# If I go missing...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My wife is going to murder me when, not IF but, WHEN she finds out this is what I did on my rain day.............

Rock River Tactical Operator2. I put a vertical grip on it too.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Can I have your guns?:mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Tell her it's for home defense. We'll all need one (or more).


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Tell her it's for home defense. We'll all need one (or more).


Ya, what Al said. You bought it to protect HER. Now you need to buy one for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You've provided her with the motive AND the weapon! :shock:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> You've provided her with the motive AND the weapon! :shock:


my thoughts exactly! I better hide the ammo.

I'v still got it hidden, she knows its coming but, I don't think she took me serious.......well, its about to get real up in here.

She's good to me. I'm a lucky man. I just bought her a bunch of diamonds for heck sakes! For her birthday she either wants a Glock26 or a fit-bit. I better get her both to help smooth this one out.;-)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Get the black Fit Bit . It will match a black Glock perfectly.;-)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like your in for a trip to florist your screwed.:grin:


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

+1 for the florist. But I know how you feel. I have debated bringing home new guns before and then I think about what my wife would do and I always chicken out. haha


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

bekins24 said:


> +1 for the florist. But I know how you feel. I have debated bringing home new guns before and then I think about what my wife would do and I always chicken out. haha


See, I don't think about what my wife would do until after I buy the gun. thats the only way it works for me. All sales are final right?;-)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife helps support my addiction....she occasionally sits down at random and says "I think we need more guns" :shock:

It's really hard to argue with such a logical conclusion.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> My wife helps support my addiction....she occasionally sits down at random and says "I think we need more guns" :shock:
> 
> It's really hard to argue with such a logical conclusion.


I thought that kind of stuff only happens in movies? :shock:

I'm might have to take a page out of some of your books and just 'find a gun for a steal of a deal' and I couldn't pass it up...


----------

